# please help



## supa chip (Jan 10, 2012)

i dont know if my dalmation molly is pregnant. she has got fat fast, keeps shooting up and down the corner of the tank (thats new) and the 2 mollys apear to be having a lovers tiff. if she is pregnant how long do i have to get her into a breading tank?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

She looks pregnant to me, what else is in the tank?


----------



## supa chip (Jan 10, 2012)

i have 2 mollies, 3 black widow tetra, 2 angle and 6 neon tetra, ive been to my supler today for an isolation tank thing but i was too late in the day. do you have any idea how long i have before i realy need to get her on her own as the other mollie seams to be attacking her


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I usually takes 28 to 31 days, the thing is she was probably pregnant when you got her so you won't know a good date. I would set up the other tank, use some media from your other filter or some rocks and plants from the other tank and move her soon as you can. Once she starts getting close her belly will look almost square.


----------



## supa chip (Jan 10, 2012)

thank you very much ill get set up today. ill let you know when they arive


----------

